# &

## ꩮ

?  ?
    -  "", "".
   ,   .

----------


## denisnt

.        , , .

----------


## SnegoVik

...
      ?
,      ...  ,   :)...

----------


## ꩮ

> ...
>       ?
> ,      ...  ,   :)...

            -     "" -  5     ,       -   ,    ,      - -  :)         -  ... :)

----------


## denisnt

.     ,   ,   .        ..
    ,     ,  .     ,       ....,        Gala  .

----------


## SnegoVik

> ...      ....,        Gala  .

   :):) ....
 -  ! :)
 ,  :)....
      :) ?

----------


## bum

,    .           ,        ,       .     .

----------


## Gonosuke

...,     ))   "",       "",       .        "",    .  
,     ,    ,     .     ,     (

----------


## RRRuS

,  .
       ().
    ,     . 
.

----------


## Gonosuke

80532 669791 - ""
  ,    ,     003  004.

----------


## RRRuS

,  , .

----------

"",       .   :         ,      ,     .      ...

----------


## ꩮ

""   -    ,      ,    ,   -  !!!!! ,   .

----------


## Master

.      .                .      ..        ..       ,    ..      ,  ,   ......

----------


## K1rp1ch

,   .    ,  ,    ,     -.      .  -   .

----------


## S

.  ( ).

----------


## SWAIDA

,  -  :)     ,    .   35

----------


## actrise

,     -   ,,

----------


## wwa

.
             .
      ,       .
      ,   ,        .
        ,  ,           !!!

----------


## Enter

> .
>              .
>       ,       .

     ,     ?!   .  ,             "",     ,       .     ...

----------


## wwa

,  ...     2,        (     ).
 ,    ,   ,    .
       ,    .
 .   

> ,     ?!   .  ,             "",     ,       .     ...

     ,    - **!        .
    ,      .      , ..      ,        (  ).
24                   .
   ,        ...(7+24+2=33   )
  ?   ?

----------


## vadim33

.   24   . 0668411729   .

----------


## Gonosuke

> ,     -   ,,

   .  ,      ,    .   

> (  )

      ,      ?

----------


## Slavyha_venj

> .     ,   ,   .        ..
>     ,     ,  .     ,       ....,        Gala  .

      Karcher,             ,      ,       Karcher,    ,  SONAX,  Karcher-  ,          ...  " ",   (      )        "",     ,        ...!!!        ,          ...,   90%    ...(     ). 
      ,    "" ,    .    . 0664849454

----------


## 23q

? - ?   ?

----------


## 23q

,   65,   ,

----------


## 23q

> ,   65,   ,

   !    

> ""   (
>     .   55  + 20  .   .   !       (   ),   ,   ,    .  . . ,     .     = .  130 .  ,   .     + 20 .   55  .  :        -   "".      ,   ,   ,  -   ,  . *79*

----------


## AlexDS

""      .
   .
     , ,     .     .  ,  -   .

----------


## Enter

. 23 .   .
 .

----------


## sharasha

> 

   ! ϳ  ,  .

----------


## Enter

> ! ϳ  ,  .

    ,   . 
  ,    , ,       .          .   ,    , -      ,  ,  ,    .

----------


## sharasha

*Enter*, ,  !))) .     .        !)))

----------


## andy

> *Enter*, ,  !))) .     .        !)))

   ,  ,    ?!

----------


## AlexDS

,        .
           .

----------


## Ihor

,   :)

----------


## sharasha

> ,  ,    ?!

    ?))        ,     . 
 ,   ,   .)  !  . 
  ? ,   !?

----------


## andy

> ?))        ,     . 
>  ,   ,   .)  !  . 
>   ? ,   !?

  " ":          , ?

----------


## sharasha

*andy*,   

> ,     . 
>  ,   ,   .)  !  .

    ? ,     !

----------


## slava35

""      .
     !

----------


## tanyhas

65 .+10.  .  , ,    )))      .
     H2O ,       :    ,  ,     ""       (      )    "".   ,  !         .     ,   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 65 .+10.

  ...   ?   ... , ,   ..?   ,   ...       .     49... 100   ,   ,   ...  ...   -,     .  ,  , ...   ...      .    ...   ,   ,      ...    ...     ...   (  )    ...   ,  ,  , ...   .   

> H2O

  ...  .    ...  ,  ...     ...    .  
... ""     .      ...,        .  ,    ,    .  
   - .        .         .   ...  , ,   ,   karcher-     ... , ,  ,         ...

----------


## Tiramisu

> ?))        ,     .
>  ,   ,   .)  !  .

  *sharasha*,       /  .?  
    (    , ),      .    .

----------


## andy

> 65 .*+10. * .  , ,    )))      .
>      H2O ,       :    ,  ,     ""       (      )    "".   ,  !         .     ,   .

----------


## Pentax

,    . 
        ?    (  ). 
     -3 (  )?

----------


## slava35

> 65 .+10.  .  , ,    )))      .
>      H2O ,       :    ,  ,     ""       (      )    "".   ,  !         .     ,   .

     ,  )

----------


## Enter

,       23 , . ,   .       ,    .    . 
,  -   .   ,     20 .  60 .
 ,   ,   .     ,   .  
        (  ,  ,         ).

----------


## froguz

?  ,     ?       ,          ?           .

----------


## andy

> ?  ,     ?       ,          ?           .

        :    ! ,  !
   ,  ,     ,    20 .        .  , /     .

----------

> -3 (  )?

  ,  ,  .   

> :    ! ,  !
>    ,  ,     ,    20 .        .  , /     .

    , 60 .  -         ?    ,  .     -   2  = 20 . (2014 ).

----------


## tanyhas

,   
 : . , .  19
: (0532) 660-750
. .: +38 (050) 305-05-78
 :
- 9:00-18:00
 ,  80.,     :)         ;)

----------


## Pentax

> ,  ,  .

    "".  .    .   .  .  "-  1,5  - 1.40.   ".  .   ,  2     20 . ,        "".
 ,      .   ,    ... .   ,    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> .

  ...  .   -...          ... -    - .

----------


## Enter

.
  ( "").     ,       /        http://poltavador.livejournal.com/6561.html

----------


## 23q

?

----------


## Enter

> ?

         ?

----------


## derikpro

,      - !!! (   ).     ( ),   .      ,      ?    ,    ,       -   .

----------


## Pentax

> ...  .   -...          ... -    - .

  ,       .       40,      . 
,  15    . ,      ))) 
   ,    .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> 15    . ,      )))

  .... 
    ,  ..""  ,  ,   ?

----------


## Alex1

/23 .     7    (, , ).        .    -  ( ).   5    .      .  ,   ,  .  ,       .    .    ,  ,   .    ,   .   ,   1    15 .

----------


## Enter

> 1    15 .

     ?  ?       ?

----------


## Alex1

> ?  ?       ?

    .        100.    -  .       .      ,  :   (  )  (  ),       (    )      .  )   .    -   )))

----------


## froguz

*Alex1*,         ,        ?

----------


## 23q

> .

  .      .

----------


## froguz

> .      .

    -  100   .     .               .

----------


## Alex1

,  ""  .   

> .

   ,          2 .  -: 1 -  (   ),  ,      , ,

----------


## tanyhas

> .... 
>     ,  ..""  ,  ,   ?

   ,-, .""  : -85., VIP    +     -120 .    !  -  ""   ,         !!!   !!!!!     ,    ""....

----------


## 23q

,         ,    ,   .    ,     ,       ))  ,  !             ,     .    90,   *45*.     ) : ----.
   ,     . 
     -   .

----------


## Jedi_Lee

> ,-, .""  : -85., VIP    +     -120 .    !  -  ""   ,         !!!   !!!!!     ,    ""....

  ....  , -,       ... .  .
     ,     ,  18- ,      ...       3-   ,    ...            .           ...     .  ... .    -...    .... ,

----------


## 23q

,  .

----------


## froguz

.
  -           ,         . 
 ,     .  ,      .    -      .
             .
 ,    .    ,    ""    ,     .       .
   ,   ,      .      .           ,    . 
:
1.   .
2.    .            .
3.  -  ,   15-20  (   ).
4.        .    ,  . 
   ,         ,    . 
              ( ,   ).        .       ,   ,    .          .    - 10/1 . 
 -       (     )     .       . +    .
  .

----------


## tanyhas

- ʸ  ?    (   +  3- ?)
       ...   .
   ,       !
     :)     )

----------


## andy

> - ʸ  ?    (   +  3- ?)
>        ...   .
>    ,       !
>      :)     )

  1  - 15 .       +   = !

----------


## Merry Corpse

)
,      Kärcher - ,   . ,     ä   "",     )
   Einhell -   ,  "ei" -   "",   .
,      ,  ,     ,     -   ))        )))

----------


## froguz

> - ʸ  ?    (   +  3- ?)
>        ...   .
>    ,       !
>      :)     )

      ,       .          . 23    .

----------


## tanyhas

! ,   ;)

----------


## andy

> ,       .          . 23    .

   .      ,

----------


## mamont

,              .     ,          ,       ,         .

----------


## froguz

> 

       ?  ,  ,  ? 
   ,   . 
      .

----------


## mamont

,     ,      .       , (      ),         ,        ,    .                 90  ,     ,     ,        ,       .  
     ,         ,

----------


## AlexUA

(  )   62.         .        -   .        .

----------


## Bad

,           ?

----------


## Karen

> ,           ?

        !

----------


## Bad

,       ,       ...       (    ,   ,      )

----------


## GVL224

.
        .

----------


## Bad

,   ,  ,   ...

----------


## GVL224

> ,   ,  ,   ...

      .

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ?

      - Car Wash "Levada", ,  , 18.

----------

